# Sticky  Step-By-Step Filter Baffle



## Kim

Since most filters require a filter baffle to work for bettas, I figured I'd show a step-by-step tutorial on how to build one from an ordinary water bottle. Make sure that the bottle is clean and contained only water prior to using. Rinse in HOT water, but never bleach or use soap that could be absorbed by the plastic.

Step 1: You will need a water bottle, as shown below, scissors, and a piece of tape. Pretty simple right ;-).









Step2: Measure the approximate area of your filter outflow so you know how long the baffle will need to be cut.









Step 3: Measure the amount of water bottle that you will need to cut. Note, do NOT use marker to mark your bottle unless you are certain to cut any marked areas off. I used sharpie just for the purpose of making it easy to see in pictures. A small slit in the plastic is the easiest way to mark the bottle.









Step 4: Cut both ends off of the bottle so that you are left with the middle piece that you marked off.
















Step 5: Now you will need to cut the remaining ring lengthwise
















Step 6: Stretch one end of the curved plastic over the bottom lip of the outflow area, and tape the other end to the cover to keep it in place. Now when the water flows out it will hit the plastic and be redirected to the sides with much less force. Now plug your filter in and watch as you now have no surface current, but still have a filtered tank .


----------



## dramaqueen

.Good info! Thanks for posting that, Kim!


----------



## TigerLily

Thank you for the pictures and the easy to follow instructions. Great how-to guide for someone who has never tried this before!


----------



## iheartmyfishies

I'm gonna make one right now so I don't have to do it later. Thanks!


----------



## AngelicScars

And here is the one that has been circulating around here for awhile:
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


----------



## AlexXx

thats exactly what i did! works like a charm!


----------



## Kim

I'm glad it could help


----------



## 1fish2fish

it does work great. I have to find a good way to tape my seeing as the top of my filter is open and the water comes out. Right now it sits on there without tape but if I bump it or if the filter wobbles it comes right off.


----------



## okijapan

Try this:
Poke two holes in the top
Tie fishing line to one hole
Add a small fishing weight to the line
Tie the other end
Hang the weight over the back of the filter
Be careful that the weight is placed so that it can't fall off the back of the filter and swing into the aquarium.
Like this:


----------



## veganchick

wow, great info! you can buy these at the sore for $15, or make one for FREE!!


----------



## PinkDiamond

What a fantastic idea! And EXCELLENT step-by-step guide you made, thank you for sharing! I've got a few questions about this for you:

(1) I know that bettas can be curious to a fault. Has anyone had a betta try to explore and get into the filter baffle? 

(2) Do you find that the edges of the water bottle need to be smoothed out (too sharp?)

(3) I'm using an Eclipse tank - has anyone put this baffle on one? I'm wondering if it would fit around or possibly hinder a Bio-Wheel?


----------



## shane3fan

I dont know about the Betta getting into the baffle--but if you are concerned with the edges, cut them as smooth as possible and I thinksome air tubing would work if you wlit it and slide it around the edges of the bottle.


----------



## bettaowner101

Thanks. I will create one tonight. It seems like my filter pushed my new Betta around a bit.


----------



## bettaowner101

Thanks! I just did it and it worked! It pushes him a little when he gets close to it though.


----------



## bloo97

Wow! Neat!


----------



## punkchica321

Thanks! This really helped. ^_^


----------



## Neelie

very good thread  thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Noko

I used this for awhile when I had Alpha. He loved hiding behind the filter before I put this in his tank, then he became to most active little betta ever. I took it out once I got my sorority though. They are a little bit better at swimming than Alpha was.

It was a quick and cheap way to help my little Alpha become more active.


----------



## rdolphingirl

Thanks for posting this! ... I have been looking at ways to decrease current all day and this is the easiest way I have seen. I was able to set it up in like 3 minutes, and my sorority is now much happier!!

~Rachel


----------



## crownie

This was amazing! I've trying for days to cut down my current (and noise) and this worked perfectly! the best part... it was easy and cheap and my fish love it  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Jayy

This should really REALLY be a sticky!!!!!!


----------



## crownie

^I second that!


----------



## frogipoi

Sounds great! THXS.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I think it should be a sticky as well. how do you make it a sticky?


----------



## Sarada

thanks!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

VERYY GOOD information, but unfortunatly it did not work for me since my fish is a bit TOO curious. -__-' He went inside the baffle and got pushed down by the current and swam out. Knowing my fish...he'd probably kill himself if I had kept it in.


----------



## Dead Sunlight

WOW!!!, It works great and I made mine in less than 5 minutes!!!

It works great!


----------



## doggyhog

As requested, the thread has been stuck.


----------



## Welsh

I have been wanting to do this for ages but kept forgetting to check out this thread. When I bought my 4 gall a filter came with it that a shark would struggle to fight against so hopefully this will work in order for me to use my 4th filter for a divided tank


----------



## artist4life

that is so cool love


----------



## Lion Mom

Another way to baffle is to take a piece of aquarium sponge/foam and rubber band it to the filter where the water comes back into the tank. 

Adjustable - pull the sponge/foam up for more flow or down for less flow - no sharp edges and another place for the good bacteria to grow. 

I am attaching a picture of one of my betta tanks to show you what I mean.  When the hood is closed, you don't really see the sponge.


----------



## Lokii

When I got my filter, I freaked out because my Betta was being blown everywhere, and then sucked up by the filter. And he had NO clue what this evil thing was.

I searched the net, and found the other article (that someone linked to here), and that method worked very well. I also put a sponge-like cloth thing inside of the stretched bottle, and placed a piece in the intake tube.

My Betta was really curious, and bit at it, and tried to go into/underneath it, but I rounded the edges, and the sponge thing was there. 

I played around with different methods for a few days, and now I just place a sponge in the outflow, and in the intake. Just like Lion Mom shows, but I didn't require the rubber band, it just stayed. The water is practically still, and the tank is still being filtered well.

Every now and then, I take off the baffle because my Betta LOVES to swim against the current, eat the bubbles, and just check out the filter (Silly fish!).

As long as he's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Well Gee Wiz! I wish I knew about these ideas years ago! My poor fishes were always having to swim marathons in the constant heavy flow of the water from the filter. I tried more plants to break up the flow but then got too cramped for space, and tried to use the flow rate regulater some filters have but still was too strong of a flow. So now I'm happy to be able to use these ideas for when I get my fish their new tank! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## sdg30064

I had similar concerns with my tank so I went with an undergravel system with an adjustable airpump. My Bettas dont even seem to be bothered when its turned up cause the current is still mild.


----------



## Cutar

I just used a thick sock and wrapped it in front of the filter  Works like a charm


----------



## fishman12

Thanks soooooooo much kim


----------



## ma3lstrom13

I did not realize that this was such a problem for the bettas. I'm going to make one right away. Thanks kim!


----------



## KenzieSK

I used some gauze folded up and banded around the filter like the sponge one. it seems to work pretty well and since im in the dental field i get lots of free gauze! i also put a little chunk of sea sponge in the intake to prevent any of my ghost shrimp from being sucked up. 
Heres the intake with the chuk of sponge. my betta was being a show off when he saw the camera come out.








Heres is the gauze 









and here is one extra of him flaring at the view finder (its not the clearest picture but look at that beard!)


----------



## dub shih

Lion Mom said:


> Another way to baffle is to take a piece of aquarium sponge/foam and rubber band it to the filter where the water comes back into the tank.
> 
> Adjustable - pull the sponge/foam up for more flow or down for less flow - no sharp edges and another place for the good bacteria to grow.
> 
> I am attaching a picture of one of my betta tanks to show you what I mean.  When the hood is closed, you don't really see the sponge.


Thanks Lion Mom, this is how I baffled my filter.

It works absurdly well.


----------



## eggman123

Great info! Might try it for myself. :-D


----------



## eggman123

Just made it! Very nice. And it works too! Thanks for posting pictures so we don't confused.


----------



## Lion Mom

Glad I could be of some help!


----------



## MizzVamp115

Thanks for this! I just moved my betta from a 1.5 gal unfiltered to a 5 gallon and needed someway to baffle it. For now i've just kept the filter off since when I turned it on it shot my poor fishy across the tank lol.


----------



## sperham40836

When I switched my fish from an unfiltered 1 gallon to a filtered 5 gallon I had to build him up to the current by leaving it on for only a few hours a day. Soon enough he was buff enough to swim against it, but I gave plenty of plants to break it up and provide resting spots.


----------



## Posaune

Well, are there any suggestions regarding slowing the flow of an Elite Mini Underwater Filter? Since the dividers holes are so small the flow basically just circles around the side of the tank it's on. I may try putting some larger (but not TOO large) holes in the divider to try and get the flow over to the other side too (Maybe that will help keep the current still)


----------



## Rolling21

I made a smaller mod to fit my Red Sea Deco. It seems to be doing the job!


----------



## dragonfair

I couldn't figure out why Maximus avoids certain spots in his tank. Last night, I had an aha moment when he followed me and went into an area he usually avoids - and was swept to the side. Aha! I had made the baffle, but I didn't realize that the water was still flowing strongly despite being shunted to the sides. Had the same problem when I tried the sponge baffle. So now, I'm going to add the sponge to the filter along with the bottle baffle and see how that works.


----------



## aleXander

Thats a good idea trying to slow down the flow. 

My bettas like the flowing water. (i think lol) They tend to swin into the current and fight it. Its like there work out for the day.


----------



## danifacetastic

I have a question about the tape. Whats the best way to tape it on? Right now I'm using electrical tape. Should I invest in duct tape? The reason I can't tape it conpletly flat is because I have a divided tank and put the filter near a divider so the water flow would flow into both tanks. It's working but the baffle occasionally comes off.


----------



## tsoto80

I was wondering if this coke bottle method would work with my submersible filter? It is very long and I gotta do something cause it is strong current. I do not wanna buy a new filter cause this one works very well and I put plants in the way but that is not helping either. This is what it looks like


----------



## TRISHIESfishie

I have 2 tanks, and although the boys don't seem to mind the filter too much I thought I would try making the baffle for them to see if they are a little happier. 1 is real small and I can't tell if he is swimming in the current or being washed around by it. Both filters are whisper internal filters (the smallest size). My question is, both my bettas like to hang out behind the filter, between the filter and tank side. Will the homemade baffle hurt them if they go inbetween the baffle covered filter and the tank wall? thank you for your time


----------



## rooroober

Nice post! Was so easy to do!


----------



## Red Crane

definitely on tomorrows to so list


----------



## Busted

Any idea on how to baffle the intake? Mine is a 200gph Penguin 200 Bio-wheel and all...


----------



## Red Crane

Busted said:


> Any idea on how to baffle the intake? Mine is a 200gph Penguin 200 Bio-wheel and all...


I use filter bags over my intakes.


----------



## DormDrax

I just did the ol' sponge in the outflow trick... Works like a charm yet the water still gets fully rotated through the filter. Because I watch the teeny tiny particles floatin around haha


----------



## Red Crane

I finally got around to making the baffle today. I did not have a water bottle so I used a plastic drinking cup. Works great!


----------



## Omboc

Just made one tonight for my 14 gallon, works like a charm


----------



## jschristian44

thanks for this, i was always wondering what they meant by baffle, but now i know and im glad it doesnt cost money! thanks!


----------



## fflores

i would think it would just be simpler to just choke down the intake by putting a sponge in the intake tube, but if the outtake baffle works, the good enough.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

I have the same tank as Lion Mom for one of my Betta's and I used her method of baffling too with the sponge and the rubber band.

My other two tanks are, well one's sans filter for the moment and the other I didn't really find a way to baffle it yet cause the whole thing is open: like this:
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/minibow-25-the-little-lagoon.htm# The filter picture!

But tomorrow I'll try the little sponge piece in the intake's just so my Betta's fin's stay intact.

Great thread guy's!


----------



## jschristian44

yeah i think im gonna put a sponge in the intake tube, that sounds like a good idear. but actually it doesnt bother my fish anymore, just when hes like 5 inches from it i see him getting sucked in a little, but its not bad at all anymore, i think hes used to it.


----------



## TharBePirates

Has anyone successfully baffled a Marinelad Eclipse 12 gal? The current is WAY to strong for Gyarados, and I can't find a way to slow it down.


----------



## dillbetta

FYI I went with the whisper i10 and the Zoomed small floating log it stays in place on its own with the filter current. the fish go in and out, there was a couple of femfish squrmishes inside, but they settled into having a hideout handy. the glass shrimp do not use it. It has not moved in six hours, so it may not even need a mooring. Good thing around $15.00 @ pet supply plus


----------



## Lion Mom

TharBePirates said:


> Has anyone successfully baffled a Marinelad Eclipse 12 gal? The current is WAY to strong for Gyarados, and I can't find a way to slow it down.



You can shove some small pieces of aquarium sponge into the holes where the water comes back into the tank. Did that with my 3 gal. Eclipse & it worked. :-D


----------



## dillbetta

Now, The plastic plants can be moved The log has not moved in two days. A successful operation and the patient lived. Igor, go get the salad tongs, muhahaha.


----------



## Lordsameth

I used this method on Biscotti's tank and I've never seen a happier fish, he is exploring the areas he couldn't go before, and this should help him catch his food... the current was washing it away and he'd lose it in the tank chasing it, I was scared he'd starve! Very nice tutorial, and a huge help!


----------



## Thunderloon

*baffling bio-wheel filters*

Please keep in mind that Penguin/Penguin B filters use water flow to operate the bio-wheel and keep it turning so you shouldn't reduce intake flow because it will reduce biological function.

The best of the single wheels imho is the 150b but its intake power is enormous, I had a girl who ended up crushed around it and lost her swim bladder then spent the next five months powering to the surface and gliding down. My fixes for the 150b include the intake from a 200b, always using the mid-level intake with a ring of sponge around it AND running a pair of pins up through holes in the output plate to put a line of poly needlepoint grid into the flow.

With betta I'd ALWAYS get an intake sponge of one size or another, if you need one you can cut-to-fit the Cascade internal filters have replacement sponges up to one nearly four inches square by seven tall with a small hole down through it.

The penguin 200b tho is an odd case problem, thanks for bringing it up!

My 200b is now a backup filter because when it is dirty it only moves about 160 to 170gph. The bio-wheel stalls constantly and can't even cope with snails. As a mechanical and chemical filter it is awesome, the double slot and the addition of being able to use baskets made for it really help a lot but it simply lacks the ability to intake enough water for any margin of maintenance. One modification that can help is an E shaped baffle just before the bio-wheel that forces the water into two higher streams but I figure that's just a stop-gap not a reliable fix.

I'll be honest with you, if you like the 200b and need that level of filtration, splurge on an Emperor 280. They come with a large carbon basket that you can put cut-to-fit filter material in front of and never have to buy another disposable filter. They do stick deeper into the tank lid space than the 200 but not by much. The benefit to the 280 is in the way it was made. 

It uses the intake strainer from the emperor 400, a spray bar to operate the bio-wheel and has a large vertical output to play with.

On my 280's I put them at the end of my 10 gal tanks with just one modification. Using nylon bolts put through holes from the back of that large vertical plane I make layers of the poly grid slid onto the bolts with nylon nuts separating the layers. This not only slows water speed but spreads it out into a large wall of slow moving water while still keeping flow. It also gives a small boost in surface area for biology AND the water drops in behind it pulling bubbles down through the grids. My tens are both swept clean by this full smooth flow of water across the top and back across the bottom but even my oldest girls have no trouble swimming.

I sincerely advise people to check out making baffles with the poly grid but be careful not to leave any broken bits that may come off in tanks, betta try to eat anything :-(

I get the nylon bolts and nuts at Home Depot from the bolt and nut drawer, stainless is an option but will slowly add nickle and iron to the tank. Don't use iron, brass or aluminum.

Hopefully I'll have a nice camera to take pictures with today and be able to show all these modifications.

Excess current in the water can kill your betta, remember that they are effectively holding their breath all the time. Their response to current is an instinctual one to not change position, not necessarily frolicking in flow, they live in mostly stagnant water with established biology so a sudden wash of water is a risk of losing their home in the wild.


----------



## Thunderloon

*"baffling" small Tetra brand in-tank filters.*

One word, drill.

The whisper, i2-5, i5-10 and even the larger ones can be modified for speed reduction simply by drilling small holes down the center front.

Remember to carefully de-burr the inside and outside of the holes and rinse the filter clean so Mr Angryfish doesn't eat the bits of plastic. 

Holes about 3/16 to quarter inch will be more than enough while still providing a small local flow for playing around in.

My hospital tank is a classic fish-bowl with one whisper filter, it has a large intake sponge and fifteen holes across the front and a single bio-ball above the lift-pipe (screw through from back) to block spitting water.

The intake sponge I use on the hospital tank is a Fluval from the Edge series, they cost about $3.00 and make great biological pre-filters and intake covers.


----------



## Thunderloon

*Eclipse 3 possible baffling*



Lion Mom said:


> You can shove some small pieces of aquarium sponge into the holes where the water comes back into the tank. Did that with my 3 gal. Eclipse & it worked. :-D


It would not be un-reasonable to expect a hole in the back and one or two on the end by the tank wall would reduce the speed of output without reducing the flow rate, but be careful backing up the bio-wheel chamber on eclipse series tanks as there are places where an overflow of the filter chamber can result in run-off leaks.

I had planned gluing a small lexan plate under the output holes on my 3 Eclipse to spread the flow out but since the sucker hits 90 degrees with the light on I don't use it any more, I'll try the previous paragraph on mine to see how it works.


----------



## Lion Mom

"I'll be honest with you, if you like the 200b and need that level of filtration, splurge on an Emperor 280."

Sure, great filter if you can stand the friggin' NOISE!!! OMG, I have one and can't even use it!!!!  

Yes, I have taken it apart and cleaned, cleaned and cleaned some more - have checked the impeller, etc. all to no avail. 

I'm not the only one with this problem with this filter either. I checked reviews on-line and a LOT of people complain about the noise. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Thunderloon

Lion Mom said:


> "I'll be honest with you, if you like the 200b and need that level of filtration, splurge on an Emperor 280."
> 
> Sure, great filter if you can stand the friggin' NOISE!!! OMG, I have one and can't even use it!!!!
> 
> Yes, I have taken it apart and cleaned, cleaned and cleaned some more - have checked the impeller, etc. all to no avail.
> 
> I'm not the only one with this problem with this filter either. I checked reviews on-line and a LOT of people complain about the noise. NEVER AGAIN!


Yup yup... they can be noisy. I just put a used carbon filter over top the back, take out the little flow director thing above the pump and make sure I've carefully inserted the intake pipe. They're also known to be blatantly reliable. Evil walmart locked all their cameras up before I got there.


----------



## danifacetastic

So I have this filter....

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028

And I have aquarium sponge rubber banded around the lip and the water still trickles out the sponge but a lot of it sits on top of the filter and gets this oil looking build up. Is there anything I can do for that?


----------



## Thunderloon

*stick a fork in it*



danifacetastic said:


> So I have this filter....
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028
> 
> And I have aquarium sponge rubber banded around the lip and the water still trickles out the sponge but a lot of it sits on top of the filter and gets this oil looking build up. Is there anything I can do for that?


Plastic fork down in the back to keep the filter-pouch separated from the back wall, make the pointy bits aim to the rear at the bottom and snap off the bit you don't need, should keep the flow churning the surface back there.

(I also use a shortened fork to keep my 9-ways a good fat Betta width from the tank wall when I have to separate girls.)


----------



## SkyBlue

I used a plastic cup.....Works great! Thanks!!!


----------



## shadowsbiker

Thanks for the post. Panda is now happily swimming everywhere in his tank


----------



## PeggyJ

Awesome! I was wondering what to do about my 10 gal filter because it seems too strong for my betta...Thanks!


----------



## PeggyJ

Thunderloon.. you remind me of my Dad and brothers...(yes that was a compliment) they are creative and can build and fix anything. I have two itty bitty filters for my 1.5 gal tanks that came with the tank and those filters are awful! they dont do anything! or dont seem to.. maybe it's the little bitty pumps..


----------



## mabarcomb

Brilliant! Is it also necessary to put something on the intake?


----------



## bettafish15

mabarcomb said:


> Brilliant! Is it also necessary to put something on the intake?


I would if it's at all possible your bettas fins could get sucked up. You think it wont happen, then one day it does. :/ Better safe than sorry!


----------



## phoenix91

This is just what i was looking for. i think i'm going to go for the sponge option on the whisper filter i have, although oddly my fish seems to quite enjoy slight water flow. When i change out say 1/3 of the water he always come up and plays in the water trickle when i add new water. I think i'll still baffle the filter though just in case.


----------



## BluInk

I know this was originally posted in 2009, but still want to say thanks! I was able to create one in no time and I also want to share something that happened as a direct result of using this that people might find helpful. 

I made mine for a Decco Art Nano filter (on a modified Mini Bow 2.5 gallon tank) and it worked great. I had just switched from keeping my betta in a bowl to a filtered tank and the water flow seemed like it was too strong, even turned all the way down, especially since my guy is kinda little.

A few days after installing the baffle, I was looking in the tank and couldn't find my betta, Coco. Then I saw him, IN THE BAFFLE. He was using it like a hammock!!! It kinda freaked me out, I thought he might be stuck in there, or worse, that he had drowned. I pushed down on the baffle and he just swam out, like nothing happened.

I decided to remove the baffle after that because, obviously, he wasn't bothered by the flow of the waterfall. Maybe it was like a massaging shower head for him or something since he now likes to swim into the waterfall. But I didn't want to take any chances, so I removed it.

So, the baffle is easy to make and works like a charm. Just be aware that your betta might decide to take a nap in it!


----------



## Lion Mom

"So, the baffle is easy to make and works like a charm. Just be aware that your betta might decide to take a nap in it!"

YUP - that is why I always recommend an aquarium sponge/foam baffle. ESPECIALLY reading about one of our posters here losing her curious betta when he swam into the water bottle, but couldn't get out. Poor thing drowned.

Here is a pic of one of my tanks with an aquarium sponge used as a baffle. MUCH safer than the plastic bottle baffle, IMO.

Not only is the sponge/foam baffle safer, but it gives the "good" bacteria another place to grow! AND it's easy to control how much flow you want - pull it up for more flow & down for less.


----------



## BluInk

Nice, think I'll it.


----------



## BluInk

Works great, thanks Lion Mom!


----------



## alixhero

Dudeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!
bettafish.com should give u some kind of reward !!!


----------



## Neil D

I used the bottle baffle, and I would reccommend bending the part that curves under the outflow to give it a more snug fit. Plus my betta swam through it.


----------



## Lion Mom

BluInk said:


> Works great, thanks Lion Mom!


You're welcome! :-D


----------



## jesstanner

Hi, I have one question...does this make it very loud? My tank is in my rather small bedroom so I really can't have anything to loud!


----------



## Neil D

The baffle at the beginning of this thread doesn't change the sound of the filter u already have. At least on my HOB filter


----------



## jesstanner

Okay thanks! I'm making it now


----------



## Neil D

Dont mention it! I'm glad I can help instead of being helped! Although do be careful, some bettas like to use the baffle as a hammock. Lol.


----------



## alixhero

the only thing i worry is that the cutting edged side of the bottle could injure Bettas body for those that like to swam through it ....


----------



## n3wport

Maybe someone can show a 'sponge' one, someone told me you can put a piece of sponge over where the water is flowing out of the filter, and I bought a hermit crab sponge for that reason


----------



## jesstanner

at n3wport...they have a great demo on page 4 of this thread!


----------



## n3wport

jesstanner said:


> at n3wport...they have a great demo on page 4 of this thread!


Thanks!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf

how would you make one for a 10gal whisper filter? Right now I have a plastic bag piece to smooth out the current. It works, just looks tacky.


----------



## Godslilhunter

I just baffled Kaines tank tonight...used sponge in both the intake and outflowing parts. My little buddy was so confused at the lack of current at first. Hes plenty happy now


----------



## phoenix91

I have an aqua-tech filter in my 5 gallon, it came in the kit. I baffled it using a sponge and it seemed fine, but i've been noticing the current seems a bit strong, strong enough to move the plants under and to the sides of the filter. Is it okay to leave it on with this slight current and hope my Artemis will be okay with it? it doesn't seem to bother her much, i have noticed her resting behind the statue, possibly to get out of the current or maybe she just likes that spot.


----------



## Lion Mom

If you want to slow it down more, just pull the sponge down a bit.


----------



## trono

Out of curiosity I held an algae cleaning sponge up to the outflow of my filter. I have the Marineland 100 and it seemed to make the Biowheel slow down. Is that bad? I want to baffle my filter, but not if it's going to mess things up with the Biowheel.


----------



## phoenix91

Lion Mom said:


> If you want to slow it down more, just pull the sponge down a bit.


I did this and it slowed it a little, there still seems to be a current though. any other suggestions? would it be a good idea to use the bottle baffle too?


----------



## trono

To update on my problem, I bought a fluval chi filter sponge and cut a peice out of it and rubber banded it to the output of my filter and it did't create as much of a water back up problem that the algae sponge did as it's more porous than an algae sponge.


----------



## swhitt

*Fish likes hiding in the bottle part>.<*

My newest Betta Gaeta has been swimming into the bottle part of the baffled filter. I'm worried that the bottle will ultimately end up tearing his fins up, but I need the baffle because the water flow is too strong for him. I am not entirely sure what I should do. He has a homemade leaf hammock to rest on and he was using it until last night when he discovered the bottle.


----------



## Lion Mom

swhitt said:


> My newest Betta Gaeta has been swimming into the bottle part of the baffled filter. I'm worried that the bottle will ultimately end up tearing his fins up, but I need the baffle because the water flow is too strong for him. I am not entirely sure what I should do. He has a homemade leaf hammock to rest on and he was using it until last night when he discovered the bottle.


This is posted on page 4 or this thread, but I will re-post it here to make sure you can find it. :-D

Another way to baffle is to take a piece of aquarium sponge/foam and rubber band it to the filter where the water comes back into the tank. 

Adjustable - pull the sponge/foam up for more flow or down for less flow - no sharp edges and another place for the good bacteria to grow. 

I am attaching a picture of one of my betta tanks to show you what I mean. When the hood is closed, you don't really see the sponge.


----------



## swhitt

Lion Mom- I own that same tank, although the filter looks a little different. But I will look into buying an aquarium sponge to baffle the filter with. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Lion Mom

You're welcome. 

That filter is an Aqua Tech 5-10 & came with the tank (a Hawkeye 5 gal. I purchased through walmart.com).


----------



## Diana S

Wow that's great thank you.
I have ? Do Betta's not like the moveing water ?Diana S


----------



## SillyCone

this is alright, right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iffrdxIHUCU


----------



## ClassicCharm

I have a sponge baffle on my filter, and there's a buildup of frothy bubbles trailing off the sponge. Normal, or no? If no, any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## kif3

wow this is great! ^O^ i just recently got a new tank and filter and have been wondering if there were any easy and good ways to bufer ^O^ thanks fro posting this xx


----------



## DormDrax

I'm going to make one now hahahaha. Currently I'm using a sponge as a baffle... but it's THICK sponge and makes it HORRID to open the lid then.


----------



## Aquamarine444

Oh wow! Thank you! I am brand new to all this..brand new to betta, to any fish! So I was reading the sticky post, and read one can "baffle" the filter. I have a filter that came with this tank, but it makes so many bubbles and noise that it startled me...forget about the poor betta! Thankfully my betta was still in its old small tank. Anyway, I was going to post, "How does one baffle a filter" when I saw this post. This looks simple! Thank you!!


----------



## Neil D

I used this baffle! It works great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stanley

Great thread ... Thank You for the help ...


----------



## Deimos

This method didn't work for us! I am not sure if we were doing it wrong. Deimos got caught in the space between the filter and the bottom where the water flow is reduced - it was removed within seconds and we replaced it with a big ugly sponge.


----------



## Neil D

^no, some bettas just do this...their such curious fish. I had a betta swim through there once...


----------



## dsgems

*Great Baffle Instrutions!!!!!!*

Thank you Kim. Wow, I actually did my filter too. Works wonderful! My Betta learned to avoid it pretty fast! Now he is building bubble nests. Thank you Thank you! 
As a new Betta Mom, I need all the help I can get. Finding this forum has been great. There is so much to learn, but now I feel like I am not alone on this adventure.


----------



## dsgems

*Baffle works*

My baffle makes the water very calm. I have to really look hard to see that it is really working. My filter is very,very quiet. My Betta did swim right into it. I had to rescue him by turning it off to get him out. He learned fast. He swims around it with no problems.


----------



## fishman12

Good


----------



## fishcurl

In case anyone is interested in what a sponge baffle looks like on a Marineland Eclipse Hex 5 gallon, here's my setup:










I used a thick Aquaclear sponge and cut it to size. Both of the outflow channels are covered by it.

And you can see the bottom of the sponge sticking into the water here:










It took a bit of adjustment, but now the water is still enough that you can see the reflection of the rubberband and plants. My betta also started to make a bubble nest off the sponge of all things XD

So if a plastic baffle doesn't work for you or you're afraid of injury (because it can happen), I highly recommend a sponge baffle


----------



## Comet1993

Thank you all for the great step-by-step tutorials!!! =] I'll probably make one for my betta's filter.


----------



## Neil D

He'll thank you!


----------



## Vizja13

THANK YOU for posting this! Now I don't need a whole new filter for Jazz's new tank setup!!!


----------



## Bloeduwedd

So, I just did this for my community tank. My fish seem confused by the sudden lack of current. My betta seems happy though  Thanks for the info!


----------



## jskate94

thank you sooo much! at first i payed no mind to this thread, then i actually read it, made one, and now my betta already seems SOOO much more happier! THANK YOU!


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I just wrapper some gauze aroudn my filter! Worked amazingly!
Im so happy I didnt waste my money!
This thread is great!


----------



## ManInBlack2010

just made a baffle out of a water bottle after being directed to this thread by sakura and i come to find my dear Cash swimming through it like it's a game.... should i be worried about this, lol


----------



## ALS1104

i need a baffle for my new filter. i was thinking about the water bottle baffle but im not sure- i think id feel better with the sponge... but what kind of sponge should i use?


----------



## Neil D

People say aquarium sponge or something...google?


----------



## ALS1104

i searched aquarium sponge and aquarium filter baffle and most of what it came up with was the sponge filters. and the shaped sponges that fit those... i have a left over canister filter- filter sponge thing. could i just cut that to size and use it?


----------



## Neil D

THAT"S what is was called. Filter Sponge. (i think.)


----------



## fishcurl

Aquarium sponge = filter sponge 

You'll find them in the filter media replacement aisle. Any brand will do. I just happened to use an Aquaclear because it was cheap :>


----------



## Neil D

I feel the stupid...


----------



## missm83

Red Crane said:


> I finally got around to making the baffle today. I did not have a water bottle so I used a plastic drinking cup. Works great!


 same here!


----------



## Princess Penny

Yeah this is awesome, mad at myself for not looking at this before lol! I used an empty Powerade bottle, which is a bit wider than bottled water but still works great!


----------



## ALS1104

i finally baffled my filter... i did it the other day but forgot about posting a pic until now... 

what do you guys think?!


----------



## LionCalie

Thank you fishcurl and ALS1104 for posting your sponge baffles. I was concerned about one of our boys injuring himself on the plastic baffle or getting stuck. I had an extra AquaClear sponge and followed your directions, fishcurl, and it worked like a charm. There is hardly any water movement now.


----------



## noahk11

Kim said:


> Since most filters require a filter baffle to work for bettas, I figured I'd show a step-by-step tutorial on how to build one from an ordinary water bottle. Make sure that the bottle is clean and contained only water prior to using. Rinse in HOT water, but never bleach or use soap that could be absorbed by the plastic.
> 
> Step 1: You will need a water bottle, as shown below, scissors, and a piece of tape. Pretty simple right ;-).
> 
> View attachment 4378
> 
> 
> Step2: Measure the approximate area of your filter outflow so you know how long the baffle will need to be cut.
> 
> View attachment 4380
> 
> 
> Step 3: Measure the amount of water bottle that you will need to cut. Note, do NOT use marker to mark your bottle unless you are certain to cut any marked areas off. I used sharpie just for the purpose of making it easy to see in pictures. A small slit in the plastic is the easiest way to mark the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 4381
> 
> 
> Step 4: Cut both ends off of the bottle so that you are left with the middle piece that you marked off.
> 
> View attachment 4382
> 
> View attachment 4383
> 
> 
> Step 5: Now you will need to cut the remaining ring lengthwise
> 
> View attachment 4384
> 
> View attachment 4385
> 
> 
> Step 6: Stretch one end of the curved plastic over the bottom lip of the outflow area, and tape the other end to the cover to keep it in place. Now when the water flows out it will hit the plastic and be redirected to the sides with much less force. Now plug your filter in and watch as you now have no surface current, but still have a filtered tank .
> 
> View attachment 4386
> 
> View attachment 4387
> 
> View attachment 4388


This is good if you have a over the side of the tank filter if you have a "in tank" type of filter i recommend cloth. Thats what i use in my Betta Bow 2.5 tank


----------



## ekwerle

Hmm, I made this baffle, with the water bottle, but the filter current still seems pretty strong (though MUCH less than it was!). Should I try adding the filter sponge as well?


----------



## octopus umbrella

I made an account here just so I could say *thank you for posting this!* Rorschach keeps swimming the length of her tank now that she can do it without being shoved around. I'll have to buy some sponge and see how that works, or try a combination of both.

Thanks!


----------



## Bombalurina

What about internal filters? I have a Fluval U2, which as a very powerful flow, and an Elite Jetflo 50, which is much smaller but still ridiculously violent. I have been using some filter sponge wrapped around the outlet, but I've heard that that can damage the impeller because it has to work much harder to try and push the water through the sponge? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## debiamm

Thanks a lot for this trick !! was very helpful.

I made it today, I´m very happy now after noticed the objetive was completed !! hope my betta is Happy too !!


----------



## nel3

has anyone experience with marina slim 10 bio guard filters ? i plan to put an AQ sponge on the output to baffle it (5gal tank). my biggerst issue is the fact the darn filter isnt stable on the back. theres a 3/8 deep slot for the placement, the glass is 1/16 thick. i have a 5/16 gap when its hanging off it. theres a stopper on the bottom but nothing for the top half. im tempted to silicone crafting mesh on that remaining 5/16 to make it more stable so it wont wobble. its a 2 part filter (zeolite and carbon).


----------



## Rosso1011

Rookie question time. Is aquarium filter foam the same thing and is it safe for baffling?


----------



## angiessa

I used this baffle in my tank. Norman, my hyperactive betta, now purposely swims under the baffle so he can shoot out the other side. So much for not liking the current, LOL!


----------



## Virux

Bombalurina said:


> What about internal filters? I have a Fluval U2, which as a very powerful flow, and an Elite Jetflo 50, which is much smaller but still ridiculously violent. I have been using some filter sponge wrapped around the outlet, but I've heard that that can damage the impeller because it has to work much harder to try and push the water through the sponge?
> Any suggestions?



I don't think the extra buildup would damage the impeller itself, but it could cause stress/overheat issues for the actual little motor that drives the filter impeller. I will say, with certainty, I have sponge baffles for various kinds of tanks on HOB filters of differing brands and never once do I recall having a motor wear out or an impeller break. The trick is not to over-do it. The posters here keep showing using thick algae sponge or other thick media to baffle the outflow of filters, but I personally prefer to use something with a very loose weave. I have had success with small pieces of old bacterial media fibers from cheap, old, broken filters without bio-wheels, etc. You can also buy replacement pieces of this at fish and pet stores, possibly even at wal-mart. I usually use two pieces: one goes in front of the filter, behind and on top of the outflow area. Another goes on top of that, but banded to the outside of the filter, not partially within it. Fiddle with the pieces until your outflow is gentle enough for you. This works best with slightly weaker-powered filters (Aqua Techs, some Tetras) and doesn't always work well with bio-wheels. I'll upload pictures in a bit.


----------



## BettaSnap456

Does this truly work? I did something similar to this but I had to weaken the strength by pulling up the intake tube on my power filter....


----------



## Virux

If you mean sponge filter-baffles, yes, they definitely work. I have never used the plastic bottle method myself. They work best when the water level isn't very far from the outflow of the filter, though: if the water level is too low, the gravity and falling action of the outflow will still cause a lot of disruption and current. The closer the baffled outflow is to the waterline, the less disruption. Ideally, letting the waterline be right on the filter outflow's edge works very well. If there is still a noticeable downcurrent, you can intercept it by positioning an old undergravel filter under the current. The water will flow down the UGF tube and have to come through the gravel that you bury the UGF plate with, which will almost completely eliminate the issue. This is what I have done.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Awesome! I am gonna try this! Hope it works! Hey, I was wondering...I have a VT with really long fins and I am really scared of him getting stuck on the intake when I'm not home. I just got him yesterday and I haven't turned on the filter yet after he almost got sucked in once. What do you think I could do to help him? I heard that you could put panty hose on the intake to keep him from getting sucked in, but do you think that will work?


----------



## Mabes

I made an account just to say thank you! I got my betta Momo right after Christmas and had him in this tiny tank from Think Geek: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e5dd/?srp=2

I have a friend who warned me it might be too small, but I kept him in there for a couple of weeks. He just looked SAD. And he wasn't eating anything. 

So last night I went out and bought this one: http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29008-Waterfall-Globe-Aquarium/dp/B004B2ZMLK/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header

I loved it, besides the powerful waterfall. To loud and too much current! My friend pointed me to this baffle idea and I created one today! Its not pretty but it does the trick:










Now Momo is happy and swimming around in his big castle. Just gotta work on getting him to eat  Thank you!!


----------



## Precious126kd

The castle aquarium looks great!! Awesome job


----------



## Mabes

Precious126kd said:


> The castle aquarium looks great!! Awesome job



Thank you!! He's eating and very happy now. Discovering new hidey-holes in his castle every day :lol:


----------



## Precious126kd

Thats awesome!! Gotta love having a castle hehe


----------



## Mabes

Yeah!! Its very amusing when he peeks his little head out of one of the windows. He's kinda shy


----------



## Nerd Rage

Very Helpful, thank you.

Just got myself a betta, felt bad seeing the lil guy flying around the tank by the current XD


----------



## xtina127

plastic plants filter baffle


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

For the sponge idea, would any ol' sponge work? I tried the plastic water bottle baffle, and it's still pushing the little guy around:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsYUxMS9TSo


----------



## angella

I just used this to baffle my filter


----------



## Daisykd

Thanks for this idea. Before I put Arthur in I didn't think it was that strong but on the filter side of the tank he was getting pushed around. I made it a little bigger than the flow and it works great.


----------



## registereduser

here's mine, made from a fresca 2 liter bottle. I think the elongated baffle makes a big difference. The notch on the bottom fits around the intake tube for stability.

Phillip likes to swim inside the length of it sometimes!


----------



## Daisykd

Hmm that looks like a better idea. I was using a gatorade bottle instead of a smaller water bottle. How did you attach it to the top of the filter box?


----------



## registereduser

Daisykd said:


> Hmm that looks like a better idea. I was using a gatorade bottle instead of a smaller water bottle. How did you attach it to the top of the filter box?


it hooks over the top and then the hood keeps it in place nicely


----------



## Daisykd

So now I'm trying to decide whether to try that or buy a sponge to stick in there and lessen it...


----------



## registereduser

Daisykd said:


> So now I'm trying to decide whether to try that or buy a sponge to stick in there and lessen it...


I'm going to get a sponge, can't be too expensive.


----------



## Daisykd

Yeah that'll probably work better anyway.


----------



## coopar21

What kind of sponge do you get, because the bottle thing isn't working for me.


----------



## purplemuffin

An aquarium safe sponge. You'll find them at the petstore.


----------



## xjenuhfur

I have a biorb with a under gravel filter and the air tube coming up the middle if the tank. Is there any way to baffle the air tube? because that is what is causing most of the current. I mean I don't think Goblin minds too much anyway but I'd still like to see if it can be done without just using some type of metal clip. Which other sites are suggesting, but I figured I'd come here.


----------



## newbetta22

Could someone point me to a place online to get an aquarium sponge? The people at Petsmart had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Daisykd

Did you look where they have the things to clean tanks with? There's where I found mine. Just a sponge to clean the tank with but I'm using it to baffle the filter instead.


----------



## newbetta22

Oh that makes sense, I guess I was just overthinking it! Thanks!


----------



## Daisykd

I don't know if they're all the same but mine are white.


----------



## Meldiane

Thank you so much! My Betta, Data is soooo happy now


----------



## DarkAngelsGirl

This is a fantastic idea. Poor Zero can't do well with his filter, so I'm thinking of using a sponge baffle (I'm a little worried he'd some how get into the plastic bottle baffle). I'm also thinking of wrapping some of the sponge around the filter-intake valve so it would probably lessen the strength of the water being pulled in...think it'll work?


----------



## DarkAngelsGirl

So I did as recomended with the filter sponge and it worked FANTASTICALLY I found a pre-filter sponge that would wrap around the intake valve as well so that my new little shrimp buddies don't get sucked in and so that Zero won't hurt his fins. Thank you muchly!!!!


----------



## callistra

DarkAngelsGirl said:


> So I did as recomended with the filter sponge and it worked FANTASTICALLY I found a pre-filter sponge that would wrap around the intake valve as well so that my new little shrimp buddies don't get sucked in and so that Zero won't hurt his fins. Thank you muchly!!!!


Where did you get the round black intake tube sponge? Btw your Betta is gorgeous!


----------



## DarkAngelsGirl

I got it from petsmart and it was about 3 dollars. It's a pre-filter sponge and mine is by Fluval. Very handy especially since now Zero's fins will be safe and his new tankmates won't get sucked in. And thanks!


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

I got a three pack of sponges from petsmart, cut part of one and stuck it in the intake valve lol. I hope that works just as well.


----------



## DarkAngelsGirl

That should work. Or you could take the sponge, wrap it around the intake valve and tie it off with a rubberband. Either way, it should work. (That's what I did for my bestfriend's aquarium filter. Hers was having a similar issue and I had extra sponges to fix her filter with)


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Thanks for the tip, just doing the waiting game to see how the heater does


----------



## MistersMom

good idea!


----------



## OMGemily

thanks so much for this post! VERY helpful for a new betta owner


----------



## Hatchet

Wow, this looks really great, thanks!


----------



## bbulino

This helped me out so much. Ty


----------



## carolinagirl

So I finally fixed George's filter and he's never been happier!!! He is all over the tank exploring everything  I put a sponge in the intake area and also placed a sponge to slow down the outflow.


----------



## Karen208

So how does the sponge affect the filter over time. It's completely stopped the current that I can see. Is it okay for it? I also go the prefilter sponge too.


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

I have to make a bottle baffle since my sponge baffle keeps getting stolen by my cat! Ugh. I also have to tape down the lid so he won't steal the filter media out of the filter like this morning :-/


----------



## quilla

Wow! That was so incredibly easy! I don't have any tape so I just hooked it around and it seems to be holding fine, at least for now. I think the aquarium lid is keeping it in place. Thanks so much for the tip! Thunder is finally swimming around looking as happy as a clam.


----------



## MrsFeatherbottom

*This is genius!*

My first filter has the option of turning down the flow. I recently added a new one, and couldn't believe the strength of the current. My poor girls! This was so easy, cheap, and such a smart idea. One of my girls actually likes the current, and likes to see how close she can get.

Me and my bettas thank you!


----------



## chibifish

Thank you so much for the tutorial! I got Chibi a betta hammock and he couldn't use it because the current was pushing him too much. I had to adjust the baffle to get the hood on top, but it still blocks the current. When I was done I was worried he'd swim and get caught, and the edges were too sharp. So, I took a nylon and wrapped it around the baffle and it prevents him from swimming inside! I'm going to probably switch to black nylon tomorrow when I find one, but this will do for now. Again, thanks!


----------



## DazedBetta

I use a bottle on mine and it works great the current still pushes the open end facing the middle of the tank but compared to before its an amzing difference really surprised they don't make something that comes with the filter its a simple fix to big problem


----------



## moonsand0wls

I'm going to do this as my betta loves to hang around the filter and as a result his tail gets sucked in.. I put a stocking over it but not only does it not look good it's maiking my water weird :L I'm going to try this!


----------



## mkayum

You can use plastic plants to baffle the filter flow.. if you want it look natural... just put it! I did all the filters for my six bettas. They loved it!


----------



## noellezim

I like the sponge, should you change it? you know sponges get nasty but less likely to tear your betta fins...


----------



## Pilot00

Please indulge the silly man in me. I have one of those as a temporary replacement since my bigger one is out of commission: https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...54zDxGbEWECgUSB9zWp6wvOggI9jBbvHHYqDApu-l6Iqg

And it creates tidal waves inside the tank. The water outflow comes from the tube at the top in the form of bubbles. Any ideas on how to baffle it? My betta seems to swim ok in it but i dont keep it operational more than 2-3 hours because i fear it will stress and exhaust him with the current.


----------



## toad

Here's my take on the bottle filter baffle for a Tetra Whisper submersible filter. The filter in this picture is the Whisper 20, and the current from this thing is horrible; my poor plants have been blowing around like there's a hurricane in the tank. The bottle doesn't get rid of the current entirely, but it cuts down on it a lot.

I cut the bottle about as wide as the mouth of the filter, and left the bottom of the bottle intact. I then cut a slit along the length of the bottle, and down along the bottom, only on one side. I slid the bottle over the mouth of the filter, and down inside (hence the slit). In the photos where the bottle is in my hand, I had cut the slit on both sides of the bottom, but I redid it after, and cut only one side.


----------



## Erin0929

Ok, I'm new to all of this, what does this help with?


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

Thank you so much for posting this tutorial!


----------



## Pilot00

Erin0929 said:


> Ok, I'm new to all of this, what does this help with?


Reduces the current so certain fish (like bettas) can swim more comfortable.

On a side note, call me silly but i think mine adjusted to the high flow and now that i reduced it he seems to zip around. Is this possible?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i just made this for my 10 gallon tank, hoping it would allow my betta to actually make bubble nests and stop "blowing a fin"(nothing in the tank can tear his fins, but he flares a lot), and i am waiting for the results!

Has anybody ever thought about the plastic cutting the betta or the betta getting stuck in the baffle? I am a little concerned about that>>>:-D

GREAT thread!


----------



## blue moon

omg thank you soooo much this helped me out big time


----------



## Hallyx

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Has anybody ever thought about the plastic cutting the betta or the betta getting stuck in the baffle? I am a little concerned about that>>>:-D
> 
> GREAT thread!


Here on this forum I've read about both happening. Sorry I can't direct you to the posts. I'd like to get this sticky removed.

It's easier and safer to just fasten some filter foam to the outlet (and inlet). Plus you get more area for your bacteria colony.


----------



## cjschmelzer909

I would like to make a baffle but I feel like there's no possible way to fit on onto my filter  this is what I have:


----------



## Hatchet

I have two of those exact filters. I bought a big of filter fiber and I tear off a chunk, ball it up and stick on the top and bottom of that blue part near the opening. It takes a little practice to get the right size so it doesn't fall out, and I change them about once a week when I change the water, but they can go longer.


----------



## Goldie2nd

That is great Kim thank you!


----------



## registereduser

video of my baffle in a 5 gallon:

http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/registereduser2/?action=view&current=P1070633.mp4


----------



## yappa

This made my day!!

I am new to betta & fishes in general & had to keep my betta for 2 days without a filter since it was making him take rounds!!

Thanks again :-D


----------



## lauraannq

*baffle using fluval chi filter*

i made the baffle as directed on page one, but was afraid of my betta's fins getting cut and it was still pretty strong. I have the aZoo 60 (aka the palm/red sea nano) in an 8x8x8 2 gal cube.

when i was in the pet store i looked around and found exactly what i needed. the fluval chi preflilter

here is what i did 
the box...

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

this is what the filter looks like

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

i cut it apart as you can see (one piece is already missing as I used it)

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

the one "side" of the chi fits the azoo perfect!

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

i "tucked" the filter in over the other filter media (i used the white azoo sponge and some bio filter in a bag for filter media)

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr
all self contained...

i ALSO tried this over the output of my finnex canister 360 (mini canister that is great for 6 gal) and the water goes through it no problem but it softens the flow...

the box of 'prefilters' was $3 and 2 filters came in the box that is a TON of material (i could do 4 azoo filters)


----------



## SinX7

Lion Mom said:


> Another way to baffle is to take a piece of aquarium sponge/foam and rubber band it to the filter where the water comes back into the tank.
> 
> Adjustable - pull the sponge/foam up for more flow or down for less flow - no sharp edges and another place for the good bacteria to grow.
> 
> I am attaching a picture of one of my betta tanks to show you what I mean.  When the hood is closed, you don't really see the sponge.


Does it matter which kind of Sponge/Foam I use?
Can I use this? 
http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=114&PROD_ID=01006050020101

Thanks!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

SinX7 said:


> Does it matter which kind of Sponge/Foam I use?
> Can I use this?
> http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=114&PROD_ID=01006050020101
> 
> Thanks!


 Yeah you can use that kind, that is the one I used before ;-)


----------



## Billthebetta

I did this, then test ran the filter in a 1 gallon tank and the whole tank started to reek of rotten eggs, my filter is power filter 5-15 and it came with a 5 gallon starter tank. Any suggestions on what happened and if this will happen when I put the filter back in the 5 gal? (My fish won't be in the tank when the filter goes in, just in case this happens in the 5 gal)


----------



## SinX7

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Yeah you can use that kind, that is the one I used before ;-)


Thanks! Going to try and put it on my filter tonight!


----------



## laurenmekal

i have a sponge baffle in there, the white fluval kind of sponge, and ive noticed it is starting to desintigrate and i can see pieces of it floating in the tank. my betta often confuses them for food and then spits them out. should i look for a new method of baffling or is this not a problem?


----------



## SinX7

Here is how I baffle my filter with a foam lol.


----------



## Blinkygrams

What an awesome idea!! I have a 10 gallon take that I bought yesterday...I divided the tank in 3 with plastic canvas for my 3 bettas. The one section where the filter is that Betta stayed under the filter because he didn't like the water flow which happened to be in his section of the tank. The filter was flowing the whole top section of water where he was at and my Betta didn't like coming up for air ...he just hid under the filter. My husband and I made your baffle this morning and attached it. That Betta is swimming all over in his section now! Thank you so much for your time and trouble of posting your idea. I am sure it has helped out so many people! :thankyou::thankyou::thankyou:


----------



## Aoicat

I use an Aqueon quiet flow 10 and here's a picture of the inside. I cut down a filter sponge into three pieces. One went under the blue piece at the outlet, one went over top of that, and one went between the filter and the other blue piece inside there. It really cut the current in the tank down tremendously and if I need a higher flow for some reason I can always pull one or two of them out.


----------



## FishFriend9292

I hated watching my little guy struggle against the high flow of my filter, and this really helped. Thank you so much!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Awesome...


----------



## callistra

To those who stick foam over the outflow...

How long have you been doing it?
Have you ever had a problem? Like cycle break down, overflow on the filter, etc..

I've always read you're not supposed to put anything over the outflow.. that you should only put sponges UNDER the outflow to reduce the current of the outflow but nothing to actually go over the outflow that would reduce the flow rate..

To keep my fish from getting cut on the bottle, I would buy some sponge, cut it and wrap it around the edges of the bottle.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Aren't those aquaclear sponges rough enough to hurt a betta?


----------



## Tikibirds

To those who stick foam over the outflow...

How long have you been doing it? 2 years
Have you ever had a problem? Like cycle break down, overflow on the filter, etc..Nope, I dont use cartridges, only foam so I stick it at the out flow and inside the filter where the cartridges go as well. Every now and then If I dont swish the sponge around in old tank water, it gets clogged and I get a trickel of it overflowing

I've always read you're not supposed to put anything over the outflow.. that you should only put sponges UNDER the outflow to reduce the current of the outflow but nothing to actually go over the outflow that would reduce the flow rate.. Never heard that before..it has yet to cause any cycle crashes or anything like that and I have 5 filters that have sponge over the outflow. Wouldn't it provide another place for bacteria to grow? The only thing I can think of why it would be bad is if people are using the current of the outflow to add oxygen to the tank for fish that dont have a labrenth organ...?

Mine are also like this or very similar - depending on the filter brand. *NOT MY PIC*, but I have essentially the same thing for my Aqueon and Aquateck filters.


----------



## Boostedmopar

I ended up making one for my 29 gallon. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Tikibirds said:


> To those who stick foam over the outflow...
> 
> How long have you been doing it? 2 years
> Have you ever had a problem? Like cycle break down, overflow on the filter, etc..Nope, I dont use cartridges, only foam so I stick it at the out flow and inside the filter where the cartridges go as well. Every now and then If I dont swish the sponge around in old tank water, it gets clogged and I get a trickel of it overflowing
> 
> I've always read you're not supposed to put anything over the outflow.. that you should only put sponges UNDER the outflow to reduce the current of the outflow but nothing to actually go over the outflow that would reduce the flow rate.. Never heard that before..it has yet to cause any cycle crashes or anything like that and I have 5 filters that have sponge over the outflow. Wouldn't it provide another place for bacteria to grow? The only thing I can think of why it would be bad is if people are using the current of the outflow to add oxygen to the tank for fish that dont have a labrenth organ...?
> 
> Mine are also like this or very similar - depending on the filter brand. *NOT MY PIC*, but I have essentially the same thing for my Aqueon and Aquateck filters.


Doesn't the baffle work better if the baffling sponge dips into the water a little?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Or does it work just fine like that? You think that way would be good enough for even a HM?


----------



## Aquaute

My elephant ear Betta swims up the teeny stream into the filter. I have had to mesh over every opening ; both in-flows and out-flows. I use a disassambled shower scrubber; the mesh is soft and streches to size.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Doesn't the baffle work better if the baffling sponge dips into the water a little?


Not sure. If I overfill the one tank, then the bottom of the sponge is in the tank. There is still a stream of water the flows out but it it alot more gentler then without the sponge. How do I say this...instead of the water shooting out at full force, the sponge slows it down and redirects the flow straight downward. If that makes any sense, not sure how to word it. 

My 10G's are divided 3 ways and the guy with the filter is either a HM or delta, not really sure. With the sponge and some oversided silk plants infront of the filter, he has no issues. He is a pretty small guy too, fully grown but not as long or fat as some of the other males.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Tikibirds said:


> Not sure. If I overfill the one tank, then the bottom of the sponge is in the tank. There is still a stream of water the flows out but it it alot more gentler then without the sponge. How do I say this...instead of the water shooting out at full force, the sponge slows it down and redirects the flow straight downward. If that makes any sense, not sure how to word it.
> 
> My 10G's are divided 3 ways and the guy with the filter is either a HM or delta, not really sure. With the sponge and some oversided silk plants infront of the filter, he has no issues. He is a pretty small guy too, fully grown but not as long or fat as some of the other males.


Does the flow become more of a trickle with the sponge there?


----------



## Tikibirds

For the Aqueon 10's - it's more like a very gentle waterfall. There is still a current but a very small one. if you used a denser foam, I would imagine the flow would be reduced even more. Petsmart had something made by API, I think it was for a canaster filter?, it was supposed to be used to catch very fine debris. I would imagine using that would slow down the flow even more because the material has smaller holes then the foam.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Tikibirds said:


> For the Aqueon 10's - it's more like a very gentle waterfall. There is still a current but a very small one. if you used a denser foam, I would imagine the flow would be reduced even more. Petsmart had something made by API, I think it was for a canaster filter?, it was supposed to be used to catch very fine debris. I would imagine using that would slow down the flow even more because the material has smaller holes then the foam.


Oh yeah but the aquaeon 10's aren't adjustable, right? And their flow is supposed to be 100 gph.


----------



## Aoicat

No, the Aqueon 10 isn't adjustable. So the sponge helps reduce the flow significantly. My betta is free to swim pretty much anywhere now. You can still see the flow if he swims in front of the filter, but it doesn't shoot him across the whole tank now. I've only had it running for about 3 months or so, but I run the regular filter cartridge and the sponges and I've never had any problems with the pump overflowing. It also does seem to work better with the water level at the level of the sponge. As the water level drops you get more current from how far the water has to fall to hit the surface.


----------



## Tikibirds

Not sure what the GPH is but its rated for up to a 20G tank.
Here is my actual aqueon 10.









I have some plants in front of it to help break up the outflow even more. When i do the WC's I refill it up to the filter foam baffle but within a week/wee and a half - the water level drops by about 1 inch. It amazes me how much the water evaporates out of the tank in lie a week!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Are the yellow sponges safe? You know the ones with the abrasive green side and soft yellow side? My mom got me a pack a while back but I never used them so I'm wondering if they are safe or not. I'm scared that they might be treated with bad chemicals or something like that....


----------



## Tikibirds

are you talking about a kitchen sponge? Not sure if it has chemicals or not. 
I would get aquaclear filter foam since it is ment for aquariums. Or any other brand of aquarium foam.








They aren't expensive - maybe $3 max depending on the size you get. You can cut them up if need be and they can squish into any size. I also have them inside my tetra 10i filters, not as a baffle but inplace of the filter pads.


----------



## Aoicat

You don't want to use those scrubbing type sponges. They're too dense to work in a fliter. You need a filter sponge like tiki posted.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Okay great I'll add it to my list lol. I have a coupon at Petco and I haven't gone there in a while  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## White Mage

Thanks! I did this yesterday and it REALLY helped! I just got a new betta and the poor thing was being pushed around by the corrent from the filter ;c

Now she's really happy, she even flared her gills yesterday!  You can hardly even see the water bottle under water!


----------



## MadreMonstruo

Just did this tonight. THANK YOU SO MUCH! Gilly is one happy little Betta tonight sleeping in his Hammock that he hasn't been able to sleep in without being washed off.


----------



## deesseau

*Baffle works great*

Thank you for this baffle idea. I have a Dynaflo 10 in a 5 gallon tank, the water is
pristine, but the current was a bit too strong for comfort. I was lucky because the baffle on this filter doesnt not need any support or tying, it holds by itself


----------



## Tikibirds

Pretty tank


----------



## deesseau

Thank you ! but it is the last time i use white sand !


----------



## BettaGurl79

Very helpful !! I made my first baffle last night with the help of this Post. My Betta, Flotsom is enjoying the softer current exploring the parts of the tank he couldn't swim before the baffle. Thanks again!!


----------



## rachelq

how would you guys baffle the filter in an evolve2?


----------



## jadaBlu

I posted a question about this as well. I have a closed filter already with a sponge on the intake, and I put one inside the filter. I raised the water level which I consider to be too high. It doesn't look like a baffle would work in this case. This is someone's youtube video of my filter:

http://youtu.be/Ofl1z_zGrvM

If anyone knows any other trick let me know.


----------



## Aurie

I have an Aqueon quietflow 30 on my 10 gallon and I"m missing it's hood and blue piece (the part after the filter holder..) .. I haven't done the waterbottle trick but I put on a Fluval pre filter sponge on the intake and on the spill out since it's a nice long flat piece I put a Aquaclear sponge cut in half so it's still the same height .. and stuck it on the outflow and my hood holds it in place. Needless to say my betta loves it and also so does my dwarf water lettuce. It stays perfectly in place now!


----------



## deesseau

*Picture of my baffle*

Hi Aurie; this is a picture of my water bottle baffle. My dynaflo filter is rather small


----------



## Aurie

Ah it looked bigger. I figured out that a Pepsi bottle is flat like that in the middle too. I tried it and water went all over my glass top so I am sticking with my sponge in the outflow


----------



## jadaBlu

I wanted comment on how to make this safer for the fish and human fingers. The edges could be sharp. So I suggest slicing air tubing on one side pushing it onto the edges of the baffle so it's covering the the sharp edges.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I had a pantyhose baffle on mine but I noticed after a while there was a cloudy film gathering around it, I guess because after a while all the crud from the water gathers on it, it was gross and I threw it away. Just used my only water bottle to make another baffle and it's awesome. Didn't need tape or string or anything to hold it on either, it just stays there lol There is still a bit of a current but this seems much more sanitary and is far less of an eyesore than the pantyhose was.

As jadaBlue mentioned the edges were a little ragged and jagged from the scissor cut and I was worried about my little guy's fins so I *used a lighter to melt the edges* and it's much safer now. But be careful if you do it this way, of course there is fire involved so be careful anyways, but if you hold the plastic too close to the flame it curls, just hold it to the edge of the flame to melt the very edge of the plastic. And be sure to melt all the edges that will be in the water, so every edge but the one on the top sticking out of the water lol


----------



## Kupo27

Made this for my tank last night! Thanks so much for posting this  it was very helpful


----------



## BlackStripes

Thanks this is super helpful!


----------



## Mohawk

I am a very new member. (This is my first post) I didn't even know you could buy a baffle, much less make one! I put a small clamp on the air hose to reduce the amount of flow. Will this hurt the pump, fish or filter? In the past, I have punctured the hose until my betta was able to relax. Would a baffle be better?


----------



## EmmaBlake

Made a baffle today, my filter was the perfect size to slip the plastic bottle cutout right over the top of my filter, no tape required! My fish seems much more relaxed since I put the baffle on, Thanks for the thread! (Sorry the pic is a little big)


----------



## ConnieW

Thanks so much for this thread!! I finally got the flow in my tank nice for my betta!


----------



## Namialus

Are plastic water bottles safe for fish tanks?


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, they are. I replied to your thread.


----------



## BittyB

CrazyDiamond said:


> .
> 
> As jadaBlue mentioned the edges were a little ragged and jagged from the scissor cut and I was worried about my little guy's fins so I *used a lighter to melt the edges* and it's much safer now.


Great idea! I cut mine very straight and checked for snags but still was a bit worried about it. 



EmmaBlake said:


> Made a baffle today, my filter was the perfect size to slip the plastic bottle cutout right over the top of my filter, no tape required! My fish seems much more relaxed since I put the baffle on, Thanks for the thread!


I have the same filter and I didnt think about slipping it like that but maybe that will help my problem with splattering on the sides of the acyrlic and getting hard water deposits. Im gonna try it this way, thanks!


----------



## JennNP

I'm sorry if this has been answered, but how do you baffle an undergravel filter? I found an old thread that suggested putting tissue paper in the air pump tube. This worked, but the pump began making a weird noise. I was sure it would shorten the life of the pump.

Then I tried the water bottle idea, but I put it vertically so it would fit. I have been afraid my Betta would wander in there and get hurt or die. While I was searching this thread for how to baffle an UG filter, I read a post that this had happened to someone's Betta. I have already seen my Betta poking around in it, so I don't think this is the right method for me.

I really like the sponge idea, but I'm not sure how it would work with my filter. The filter I have came with the tank and hood I got from a neighbor (used). I think it's an old model because I can't find pictures of it online. Here's a quick pick with my cell..any ideas?


----------



## sushiisaboss75

Is there anyway to do this for the intake


----------



## BittyB

I have a new way of making my baffle! This seems a lot less bothersome to aesthetics than a bottle covering my filter. I got a clear straw and cut it on one side, I made little grooves on the side thats on the bottom so some water just flows down the side of the filter and some drip out from both sides. The plant below is not moving at all anymore.


----------



## Abawhite2021

i have a 5 gal tank and a whipser filter, i keep it on the lowest setting. Should i baffle it? its diffrent than the ones shown here. The water is sucked up from the bottom and pops up from the top. I know the fish doesnt like where the water goes back into the tank or the part that sucks up the water.


----------



## spiralsong

I have a 4 gallon Marineland tank that shipped with a Penguin Mini filter and have used the sponge baffle method to keep my poor Malachai from being blown all over the tank. He's much happier now (and so are my plants!) This works!


----------



## kjo

Ok, so I'm really new to owning a betta. I got my first one just last Thursday. I've already done everything I can possibly think of to spoil little Dobby but the current in his tank makes him hide inside his rock and the food sinks before he can eat it. I feel like a terrible betta mommy. This baffle thing will help slow down the current? Not that I can't use this awesome one here but do they sell baffles too?


----------



## Namialus

kjo said:


> Ok, so I'm really new to owning a betta. I got my first one just last Thursday. I've already done everything I can possibly think of to spoil little Dobby but the current in his tank makes him hide inside his rock and the food sinks before he can eat it. I feel like a terrible betta mommy. This baffle thing will help slow down the current? Not that I can't use this awesome one here but do they sell baffles too?


They don't actually sell baffles, no. Besides, these are free.


----------



## Hanzobanana1

Your a geneous!


----------



## guenivere2

I am a newbie (guenivere, originally, but I lost my password and the reset doesn't work). 

The current in my Aqueon Mini Bow 5.0 is way too strong for my little guy. Not only can you see his silk plants moving around, but his fins are getting more and more raggedy. 

I tried to make a baffle on this filter:
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/mini-bow-desktop-aquarium-kit-50.htm# 

But it didn't work so well. First I did push some of the sponge into the intake valve but it didn't slow the water output flow at all. (It's WAY better than nylons tho - all the "big" chunks were blocked from going into the filter.) And of course, his fins are safe with the sponge block too, which was my original issue.

So I put thin pieces of sponge at the outtake, but they lifted the filter up and by morning, the filter was dribbling out the side. Argh.

Since he loves the filter and checks it out all the dang time (what, a betta hammock and log aren't enough?!  ), I'm very hesitant to make the water bottle baffle.

Any suggestions? I feel lame.


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Been trying to figure out a way to cut down the current... just posting so I can find this to reference to when I get home. 
Thanks for the great idea, hope it works as well as it looks!


----------



## Spectacled

This is working GREAT for my tank. I have an Aqueon Mini-Bow (5g) and it's awesome. Kaz hates any movement on top of the water and this has deferred it to a slow "buzz". He's so happy now. I also have plants and such in there.
But this baffle is awesome and great for my little man.


----------



## aselvarial

thanks so much for stickying this! it worked great for my 29 gallon tank!


----------



## Pocketmew

I used a variety of methods I saw in this thread haha. Basically I cut the bottle and hung it on the back with a weight (the weight is a cow...because cow.) then I had a decent amount of flow...So I put a mini filter pad that I got from petco for free (the cat charity gets fish stuff sometimes so they just unloaded it all on me). Now I have little to no flow. I do have to watch the water level though :\ My darn cat likes to drink the bettas water if she ever gets in my room and if there is too much space I get abit of a trickle down.:roll:


----------



## givemethatfish

For anyone's benefit who has the 5.5 gallon starter kit from Petsmart and the filter flow is too strong even baffled, I came up with this stellar idea - with even more stellar paint skillzz. I put a spongey type thing through the baffle so it droops into the water on either side and completely disperses the water flow.


----------



## elz2715

Hi there,
I'm really new to keeping fish, so please be patient.

I purchased a tank, for which i followed the (very vague and incomplete, so it turns out) guidelines for setting up, and 3 days later added a Betta. I know, I know, I should have cycled... BUT at the time I did not know this as I was told there was no point in trying to cycle a small tank (19L). Further research has obviously shown this to be untrue, but there is not much I can do about it now as I have no available cycled tank to house the poor little guy in in the meantime. Believe it or not I did do a lot of research about the fish, but silly me forgot to look up some on the tank... My bad, but we all make mistakes.

I have however ordered a testing kit since finding out this information, and intend on doing frequent 20% water changes.

Annnyway, the reason I am posting is because I have noticed that when my Betta goes by the intake of the filter his fins tend to get sucked up. He doesn't seem too bothered by this, and can wiggle free, but it gives me an uneasy feeling, so i would if possible like to 'baffle' it. The only problem is that i seem to have an odd filter.

I have attached a photo the tank I have (although it is not my tank in the photo), and if you see there are slits on the left hand side- well, they seem to be the intake, with the 'tap' like shape being the output on the other side (Betta does not seem too bothered by output with filter on lowest setting).

Could anyone offer any advice on whether i need, and would be able, to baffle the intake?

Thanks!










Also, I don't know if maybe anyone could offer any advice on what type of filter this is? It uses a combination of black and blue sponges and carbon and ceramic mesh bags. And is it safe for me to leave it on the lowest setting?

Thanks again for any help


----------



## hubbley

I was just asking a question about why our filter is too strong for our betta, and someone pointed this out to me. I didn't know what this was so I didn't even think to click on it. I think we could definitely try this! Thanks!


----------



## givemethatfish

elz2715 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm really new to keeping fish, so please be patient.
> 
> I purchased a tank, for which i followed the (very vague and incomplete, so it turns out) guidelines for setting up, and 3 days later added a Betta. I know, I know, I should have cycled... BUT at the time I did not know this as I was told there was no point in trying to cycle a small tank (19L). Further research has obviously shown this to be untrue, but there is not much I can do about it now as I have no available cycled tank to house the poor little guy in in the meantime. Believe it or not I did do a lot of research about the fish, but silly me forgot to look up some on the tank... My bad, but we all make mistakes.
> 
> I have however ordered a testing kit since finding out this information, and intend on doing frequent 20% water changes.
> 
> Annnyway, the reason I am posting is because I have noticed that when my Betta goes by the intake of the filter his fins tend to get sucked up. He doesn't seem too bothered by this, and can wiggle free, but it gives me an uneasy feeling, so i would if possible like to 'baffle' it. The only problem is that i seem to have an odd filter.
> 
> I have attached a photo the tank I have (although it is not my tank in the photo), and if you see there are slits on the left hand side- well, they seem to be the intake, with the 'tap' like shape being the output on the other side (Betta does not seem too bothered by output with filter on lowest setting).
> 
> Could anyone offer any advice on whether i need, and would be able, to baffle the intake?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know if maybe anyone could offer any advice on what type of filter this is? It uses a combination of black and blue sponges and carbon and ceramic mesh bags. And is it safe for me to leave it on the lowest setting?
> 
> Thanks again for any help


To answer your questions - if your betta's fins are being sucked in, it would be a good idea to baffle the intake just so they don't get torn. I would cut a piece of craft mesh (sometimes called "plastic needlepoint canvas") to fit over the slots and just either thread a zip tie through from the filter side or tie it on with fishing line. 

As for the filter, I'd call it a rear sump-type filter with a jet return. It's totally fine to leave it on the lowest setting.


----------



## Flitfloat

Do I have to have a baffle? My betta seems to do ok with the flow from my filter.


----------



## ShelliA

I have a Marina i25 internal filter. I have not used it on my betta as yet, but I plan on starting. It came with my goldfish tank and since then that fish died- her tail got caught in the intake. My betta's is a VT so I want to make sure this doesn't happen again. Is there a way to baffle the intake?

Here is a picture of the filter. It is about 6in long and the intake is just under 2in.


----------



## goldenskies

Hi, I just bought a 15cm sponge filter online for my betta and I just realized that the filter is larger in height than my tank? My tank is 13cm in height, So will I be able to fit the filter in my tank? If so, Then how. Thanks.


----------



## Hallyx

Flitfloat, you only need to baffle your filter if your fish is being sucked in ot blown about or hiding from the flow. If he can handle it, some current is good for exercise.

ShelliA, you can rubber-band or zip-tie some filter foam over the intake of your filter. This also provides more area to house beneficial bacteria.

Goldenskies, first see if your airpump will pump water out of the riser tube. If not, or if not much, you'll have to cut down the riser tube so the flow exits below the surface by a couple of centimeters or so. Try wrapping a couple of layers of masking tape around the cut-line. Mark the cut. Get as fine a hobby saw as you can find and cut around and around and around until it eventually cuts through. Smooth out the cut edge and assemble the filter with the cut edge down.

Welcome to the forum, you guys.


----------



## Aeon

I have used a small pill bottle from my meds, cleaned out throughly, and cut a slit down the side and slid it over an old filter to help difuse the water but I no longer use that filter but it works and also helps quit them too


----------



## Hallyx

Good one/Thanks for the tip.


----------



## charissa080

This thread is AWESOME. I figured I would contribute too. This is my construction based on some of the ideas posted here. 










The filter came with a plastic baffle with the same purpose as the water bottle trick, but my fish hated the flow. She's had still water all her life. I don't blame her. So I ran with the foam idea and found this particular foam at the petstore. API Filstar XP Filtration 30ppi. It comes in a big box with two big thin pieces that can easily be cut up with scissors to fit over my output. It was ~$11 BUT it will last me for possibly a year since it doesn't need to be changed often and I use little pieces. It works like a DREAM. It has much smaller holes than those I've seen used on this thread. It was the least porous out of the filter foams they had, which I thought would be the best thing for her. I secured it with a new hair tie of mine. The flow is very light. I see particles drifting in slow motion, but my betta isn't disturbed in the least. 

I also put a piece BEHIND the filter, between it and the wall because bettas are "curious to a fault" and last night she decided to get stuck behind it. Meh. She's fine. I was watching when she did it. But she can't do it again!!!

I had been debating to even use her filter until I discovered that her heater wasn't equally heating the whole 3.5 gallon tank. It created a hot pocket, which could put her in shock. Instead of shelling out the money for a air pump system, I looked on here to find a good baffling trick. Now her water has even temperature all around. Thank you friends!


----------



## Hallyx

If you don't change the filter foam at all -- ever -- it will last forever AND, as a bonus, your tank will execute the nitrogen cycle and provide the best possible water quality for your fish.

All you have to do is change 50% of the water whenever ammonia or nitrite reads >0.50 on the API water quality test kit: Amazon.com : API Freshwater Master Test Kit : Aquarium Test Kits : Pet Supplies


To detoxify ammonia and keep the water safe, dose Prime water conditioner @2-drops/gal of tank size with every water change and 1-drop/gal of tank size per day until the tank is cycled. It's really is just that easy.


----------



## hannathing

Thanks so much for this thread! I just read all the pages, and feel so much better informed. Getting some sponge in the morning to baffle my Gilly's tank. He's a little too curious about the intake for my comfort....


----------



## Tress

http://www.amazon.ca/Elite-Underwater-Mini-Filter-Listed/dp/B0009YD7D4 this is the filter I have in my 5.5g. On it's lowest setting it's still creating a whirlpool. Sponge baffle failed, choked it and became gross quickly. Intake is on the bottom and side under the green flow switch on the side.

I've grown tired of using a large rock leaned against it to kill the current, and since I changed to glass rocks in my tank it's not as easy to do. I plan to eventually divide the tank, so something removable is needed.

So please.. Baffle me? Pimp my filter? Help?


----------



## alexa135

What should I do if the problem with my filter is also the intake tube at the bottom? I already have filter foam wrapped in a softer filter media rubber banded to the tube to obstruct the flow, but it's still kind of strong.


----------



## Hallyx

Fluval (I believe) makes a foam intake filter that fits over the intake tube -- just for keeping fish out.

You might try stuffing a small piece of foam into the intake tube if you can't tame the outflow as much as you'd like.


----------



## alexa135

Thanks. Do I need to replace plastic baffle every so often so chemicals don't leech into the water?


----------



## vliscony

Interesting... I ended up making a baffle of a sort from a flex tank divider (the kind with holes in it, and actually it reaches down about 2" in the water around the filter, and is affixed to the sides of the tank, around the filter (in a corner of the tank), this breaks the flow of the water pretty much, and it seems to satisfy the betta. This is in a five gallon tank (Aqueon Cue), but their "minibow" filter could not keep the water clean, so I went to a API Superclean 5-20, but the flow was much too strong, even at the lowest setting.


----------



## vliscony

Ok, that was the first version of the solution. Inspired by the information on this thread, I found an even better solution, using the same material, the perforated plastic of a tank divider (Aqualife tank divider from Penn Plax), I cut two sections, one 4" x 2" and one 4" x 4" and in both of them I cut a slit to fit it around the downspout of the filter. The large on curls upward at right angles to the flow direction, and the water tended to flow under it, defeating the purpose, but the smaller one is mounted above the first one, and curls upward sideways, so it directs the water to the middle of the larger one. It sounds harder than it is, and now I have a gentle drip that does not bother the betta, but still have the benefit of superior quality filtration.


----------



## Maxeen

*Hose internal filter*

How do i baffle such an internal filter? Even when on lowest setting it's flow still a bit fast.


----------



## Hallyx

That long tube is a "spraybar." It should have a series of small holes along its length to disperse the outflow -- they should be pointed up and towards the back wall. 

If it doesn't have holes, you can drill or melt (with a hot nail) a series of holes. Blocking off the end of the tube will force water out of those holes.

alexa: Baffle material doesn't leech anything to worry about.


----------



## vliscony

*Filter baffle how to...*

I could easily see a drip tray below the spray bar, and the light perforated plastic from a tank divider would work just fine - you could even attach it with a thread, for it weighs nothing, but it would break the flow of the water.


----------



## vliscony

*Baffle made of perforated plastic for API 5-20 Superclean in 5G Betta tank*

In lower right you see the hanger of a Nutrafin Natural Plant CO2 system, and the top of the lid. The baffles are made of the perforated plastic from a PennPlax tank divider.










It seems like this pic does not want to show. if not, just copy the link and put it in your browser...
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/yourphotos?pid=6105663989046960370&oid=108137302251312594487


----------



## Stargirlx1

Question - Can you use the green algae sponges for the baffle?


----------



## vliscony

That seems like a brilliant suggestion to me... some sponge like material might do very well to just break the flow, and convert it to a drip... try and see how it works. Eventually you're going to get some algae growth on all of these, so from time to time you might need to clean them.


----------



## vliscony

Ok, inspired by some of the ideas on this list, I improved on my filter baffle for my API 5-20 Superclean filter... I still have the two pieces of perforated plastic, but within it I've mounted a piece of scotchbrite, which really breaks the flow of the water, so by now it is an absolutely gentle flow, that could not possibly bother uncle betta.


----------



## Hallyx

Sounds like a neat trick, Vliscony. But I can't visualize your set-up. Could you try again to post a picture?


----------



## Hallyx

I've been playing around a little. Seems the best way to reduce flow is to restrict the intake. Dense, small-cell foam or filter floss seems to work well. 

If you try this, let us know how it works for you.


----------



## cjs033

*Sponge baffle*

I had some left over sponge from a Fluval Nano Filter that I utilized with elastic band...works like a charm and provides beneficial bacteria as well.
No sharp edges to tear fins or place to hide in the current as well.
I placed a piece of sponge from Fluval specifically to cover the intake tube of the AquaClear 20 HOB filter. Now I can switch filter to maximum flow and not worry about fast moving water.

I know Larry appreciates it as he's now swimming in places he was never able to go before.

Cheers


----------



## cjs033

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> i just made this for my 10 gallon tank, hoping it would allow my betta to actually make bubble nests and stop "blowing a fin"(nothing in the tank can tear his fins, but he flares a lot), and i am waiting for the results!
> 
> Has anybody ever thought about the plastic cutting the betta or the betta getting stuck in the baffle? I am a little concerned about that>>>:-D
> 
> GREAT thread!


Yes....that's why I went with the sponge route


----------



## Hallyx

Yep. That's the way to do it. Thanks for the pic, cjs. It really explains a lot.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Astridmustelid

I was asked to add my suggestion here! 
I am new to fish keeping, and I am trying to cycle my first ever tank (5gal) for my future betta friend. 

I got one filter that was very noisy and I hated it, so I returned it and bought a new filter that was listed for use in a 10gal tank. It REALLY blew that water with force! It was like a garden hose. 

I didn't like the water bottle baffle idea, so I came up with a new idea loosely based on my physics knowledge this year. 

[DISCLAIMER: This will probably have both disastrous and hilarious results if you try this with an above-water filter ... think a spraying water park!]

My method:
1- Get a small plastic baggie or sandwich baggie.
2- Cut the top off so it is a good size and you don't have to fiddle with the zipper if it has one. Mine was about 3 inches tall when I cut it.
3- Poke a zillion holes in it with a needle. I mean a zillion!! You want as many tiny holes as possible to reduce the pressure from the water and diffuse the flow so it disturbs the tranquil tank as little as possible for poor betta.
4- Wrap the bag around the head of a filter and secure it in place with a rubber band. 
5- Place the filter in the water and turn it on and see how the water is flowing.
6- You should be able to compress the bag with a moderate effort and it should re-expand slowly - maybe 5 seconds or so. I am not sure if this is perfect, but my goal is not to over-stress the water filter by holding it back too much.
7- Keep poking holes in the bag with the needle. If there is a spot without a hole, POKE MORE!! This is a pretty fun activity. I did it until the water sort of oozed out like sweat from pores of the skin. This way I avoid a water-park disaster if my tank water level gets too low, and I think that the filter won't be too stressed if this is your result. 

Here are some pictures:









and


----------



## Hallyx

Way to go, Astrid. This is now my favorite idea for baffling. Effective, cheap, easy to modify, not as ugly as sponges or water bottles.

Good presentation, too. Thank you.


----------



## Warlandra

Thank you soooooooooo much! I bought my tank equipment a few days ago, and placed my Betta in the day after once everything was prepared. The filter outlet was so strong I was considering getting a new filter. But as a student I don't have any extra funds kicking around BUT I do have a water bottle haha!!


----------



## EnglishPhoenix

Thank you so much, this was exactly what I was looking for! 
I'm not very crafty so I appreciate the pictures and baby steps lol


----------



## Lkomo

*Thanks*

So nice when there is a free ,safe and easy fix. I appreciate you sharing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I actually made a simple filter baffle for my Betta tank without realising it was a "thing" until I came across this message board!

Originally my Betta didn't seem to mind the strong water flow from the HOB filter & seemed to enjoy playing in the downstream.
There was also long leaf plants in the tank that would buffer the flow so there was ample places in the tank where the Betta could relax out of the current.

The reason I designed a baffle was because of both pellets & duckweed getting caught in the down flow & being constantly forced underwater.

I simply used plastic mesh that's designed for keeping leaves out of roof gutters.
I cut off a strip approx. 6 inches in length & bent about 2 inches one end that I easily tucked in-between the sponge & HOB filter interior. The remaining 4 inches of mesh hangs down into the tank with the outflow of water from the HOB filter running through & over it.

I then secured several plastic bio-balls to the mesh & tied some xmas fern to them & this is what baffles the strength of the water flow.

It's a bit ugly to look at but easily disguised with tall plants positioned in front of it. I also like the notion of the additional bacteria growing in the bio-balls & the living fern as an additional filter medium as water passes through it.


----------



## NucleoWolf

This filter baffle was recommended to me by another "betta parent" on this form and I made it today. My Nebby is currently having an issue with his tail fin and I suspect that the filter's strong water flow might be (at least partially) to blame, so I hope that this helps with that. In any case, I've been wanting to better manage that filter's water flow. Thank you so much for posting this tutorial!


----------

